# Dumas Gale Force



## rcmonkey (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have an old Dumas Gale Force airboat that hasn't been used in almost 17 years. The thing is in great shape and has a nice engine that was only broken in and then I got my drivers license and lost interest. I guess I'm wondering if there is any kind of market for this boat nowadays? It is really cool, but I just don't see myself using it and it takes up quite a bit of room. Any info or opinions on the boat's ability to attract a buyer or a selling price or anything would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

There is some interest but you just have to find the right person.
For it being that old, if you have a radio system for it, the boat might not be FCC legal.
In the south there seems to better market for it as there are now 2 organizations for racing.


----------



## rcmonkey (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, it actually has no other components in it now except the engine. I cannibalized the radio and servo's for my racing buggy back in the day.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Just going by rusty memory, that was the better looking one of Dumas' airboats and took something like a .60 sized engine for power.


----------



## rcmonkey (Jan 1, 2011)

It used a big engine, and I put the most powerful one it could handle on. Here's a stock pic I found, though mine is all white with a blue air rudder. The boat is around 40 inches long.


----------

